
Apple commits to contribute over $350B into US economy over five years - snake117
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/17/16901910/apple-350-billion-us-economy-contribute-five-years
======
f00_
i wish they would commit to paying taxes in the US instead of building new
stores here

